# Help needed! Desperately! English cocker spaniel or dachshund? can't decide!



## Arnavgera (May 21, 2011)

I'm buying a dog this Wednesday(once exams get over).
I've selected 2 breeds- dachshunds and English cocker spaniel.
I've read a lot about both- and obviously both are different and unique.
i can't seem to make up My mind and choose 1.
i would like to know some people's opinions as what they would choose and why. it might help


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you are buying a dog this Wednesday and you're not sure what kind, I'm a little concerned about where you might be buying this dog from.

I've had some experience with both breeds but certainly couldn't decide for someone else which one would be better.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't really have an opinion about the breeds. . .neither one is my cup of tea, although I think that, if forced, I would pick a Cocker---Dachshunds are too diggy and too barky for my tastes. A well-bred Cocker can be a good dog, but there are so many bad breeders that Cockers have really gone downhill in general. 

I just want to point out that I hope you have good breeders lined up, badly bred dogs (which is what you'd be getting from a pet shop or a "next day puppies" breeder) of any breed are a terrible gamble, both tempermentally and health-wise. Good breeders usually have a waiting list, and they'll help you decide if their breed is right for you, and which individual puppy would be best for your home.

What about each breed appeals to you? Why did you pick those 2 breeds and not another breed? How many dogs of each breed have you met in real life?


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Where are you getting this dog that two different breeds will be available on the same day? I hope it's not from a petstore. There is no "better" between an English Cocker and Dachshund. They are very different. The cocker is a hunting dog with a fairly soft temperament. The Dachshund was bred to follow vermin into their underground holes and kill them. They can be very tenacious.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I would choose the English Cocker...they are generally very sweet and gentle. Dachsunds can be a handful from my experiances with them, although if you do ednd up choosing them I'd go with the Longhaired Dach...they seem to be the sweetest and most docile of all dachsunds. However, I have the same concerns as the previous posters about where you're getting your dog. Also, why haven't you decided well before you buy the dog? That way, you can do more extensive research on your breed of choice and be better prepared. If I were you, I'd hold off a little, make my decision, and find a reputable breeder to buy from.


----------



## Arnavgera (May 21, 2011)

I live in Delhi. capital of India.
I've done My part of research on the breeds but since you people are asking me, I'll put it off for a week more and read all i can about them on internet.
I'm in touch with 2 different kennels each providing one of the breeds.
its AKC registered, it says so on the net Atleast.
but please guide me as to how can i check if the cocker he's providing is of fine quality?
i mean obviously, why won't he say its not.
and I've read a lot about both the breeds and i like cocker coz its pretty merry and dachshund has an unique and comical character and after reading about them- i thought that i wanted one of these and they'll suit me and My life style. 
please guide me as to how to ensure the quality and what else should i do before i get a dog.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

AKC doesn't mean anything as to the quality of the dogs or the breeder. It just means the dogs are registered with the American Kennel Club (which makes no sense for dogs in India. . .). To find out if a breeder is good or not, you need to meet them, meet their dogs (especially the puppy's mother, and the father if the breeder has him), see where and how they raise their puppies, how they treat their breeding dogs, what kind of health clearances they have on their dogs, etc. Just buying a puppy sight unseen from the internet is a recipe for heartbreak--you have no idea how they grew up or what kind of temperment or health their parents have.

How many Cockers and how many Dachshunds have you met in real life? Reading about them on the internet just isn't the same.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

With Dachshunds you would be wise to check on health testing for PRA and inquire if any of the dogs in your puppy's line had IVDD. Cockers have a lot of health problems, research and ask about them.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Take a tep back and a deep breath before getting ANY dog from a breeder. I realize you are in India and that makes things different on various levels. If you find a reputable breeder the breeder will be able to tell you all about the health testing (not just a vet visit, actualy tests including Xrays for hip dysplasia etc.) they do in their kennel as well as the testing done on the parents of the litter. MOST breeders who are reputable will ask YOU more questions than you will ask THEM. Most reputable breeders will decide if YOU are a worthwhile HOME for a puppy and will insist on you coming to their place to see their dogs. MOST reputable breeders do not get a litter on the ground without having deposits and reserations for puppies lined up. IF you are dealing with a reputable breeder you can expect to wait for the 'right' puppy. Maybe months. 

That being said, I have seen some LOVELY English Cockers at my dog club this past weekend. One of them was competing in Utility and got a passing score. I am not a big fan of daschunds from the issues they can have with their backs to the fact that they are HOUNDS which needs a special sort of thinking when you are training them. Spaniels can be challenging well (as can any dog) but over all I like them better. 

AKC papers just means the dog has a registered AKC traceable pedigree. It does not guarantee ANYTHING beyond that. It does not mean the dog is show quality or that the dog is healthy. It just means you can trace its lineage. 

If there is one thing I can suggest it is this: NEVER buy a puppy sight unseen over the internet.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I see the group leaning towards cockers. I will just put my opinion in, as I have dachshunds. Mine are LOVELY!  They DO dig. But, we have provided two children's "above the ground" sand boxes in the back yard, with various toys in them, and they love to dig in the sand boxes. They did dig in the yard, but since we have the sand boxes, they have stopped digging in the yard.

Luckily, ours our not barkers at all. They do a bit of alert barking, but will stop when we give the quiet command. Abby will bark a bit when she wants to play with Harper but he doesn't want to play with her.

Harper is a bit reactive out on walks, but, I firmly believe some of it was my fault for not socializing him enough when he was younger. Abby is fine with, though.

Aside from that, they are cuddly, but also full of energy. They love to go hiking with us, and play chase, but are the best sick day buddies, and will sit on my lap when I stay home sick.

I do worry about back problems, though. So, my one regret about having dachshunds is that they may end up having back problems and have to be in pain or undergo medical procedures in the future....


----------

